# Choosing Windows...XP or Vista, OEM or Retail



## iamenrique (Jan 9, 2006)

Okay.. let me start off by telling you what I got AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE, Scythe Ninja "mini" CPU cooler, XFX GeForce 8800GT 512 MB , Biostar TA770 A2+ MOBO, and 2GB(2x1) Patriot DDR2 800 RAM, and in the mail I have aMSI 600W Power Supply, and WD 320 GB SATA hard Drive.

Okay, what I want to know is- should go with XP or Vista? What will my hardware work best with? What do you guys prefer?

Also, does OEM only work for one install and the Retail version for many? I dont want to have to buy another operating system if mine fails. Here is another tidbit- my school offers deep discounts on M$ products...I can get a Windows XP upgrade disc for $15...probably could get a Vista upgrade for relatively cheaper through school if I wanted too.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That system is strong enough to run either XP or Vista. You should try to test drive a Vista installation to get a feel for which you will want. You can do that at any of the Big Stores ( BestBuy . . Circuit City . . . ) While the differences are mostly cosmetic, Vista does absorb more resources and is less perky than XP.

Under the terms of the EULA of an OEM disc, it is tied to the first pc it is installed on. M/S is pretty lenient if you have a motherboard failure, but if it is a whole new pc, they will be less so.

There is no similar limitation on a Retail version, although both can only be installed on one machine at a time.

IF you can get XP for $15, you can probably get Vista for the same price. Most schools are now offering either


----------



## iamenrique (Jan 9, 2006)

OKay... on my school webste , it says that the Both the XP and Vista software disks are "upgrades or full version."

Does this mean that I can put my computer togehter from scratch and pop that baby in and have the full version of Windows?(I know it seems obvious but I want to make sure!).

Also...what are the differences between 32-bit and 64-bit versions of windows? If I bought the XP disc would I be able to, at a later date, do an upgrade with Windows Vista 64-bit?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

iamenrique said:


> OKay... on my school webste , it says that the Both the XP and Vista software disks are "upgrades or full version." *You can use a Upgrade version to install on a clean drive, but it is extra work . . the Full version is what you want*
> 
> Does this mean that I can put my computer togehter from scratch and pop that baby in and have the full version of Windows?(I know it seems obvious but I want to make sure!). *If you boot from the Install disc . . Yep*
> 
> Also...what are the differences between 32-bit and 64-bit versions of windows? *32 bit is more common . . there are fewer drivers and applications for th 64 bit versions *If I bought the XP disc would I be able to, at a later date, do an upgrade with Windows Vista 64-bit? *Yep*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted by iamenrique View Post
> OKay... on my school webste , it says that the Both the XP and Vista software disks are "upgrades or full version."


You *cannot* use an upgrade version since it is basically a new machine. You must get the full version. 

One thing you must consider, some student software purchases do not allow upgrades at a later date Be sure to read microsofts eula closely.


----------



## iamenrique (Jan 9, 2006)

How would you go about it? Using the upgrade to get a full install? Is it too tricky for a newb like me?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

With XP. You would need a legitimate prior installation CD ( ME . . Win98 ) to insert at the prompt early in the installation.

With Vista, you would first have to have a legitimate installation of XP on the drive


----------



## iamenrique (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks guys...I've made my decision. I think the most economical option is to just get an OEM Vista disc. It cost around $130 at a local computer place.


----------



## Albrainya (Jan 12, 2008)

I tried vista, used it fo a couple of weeks, hated it. It wasnt compatile with any of my games including QUAKE 4, one of the most popular multiplayer shooters. Vista always asks for approval if you want to do anything, (cancel or allow?) constant crashes and lockups, (my comp is a core2 duo 8 gigs ram, 8800 video card, more than capable to run vista). so i ditched vista and put xp back in, and unless microsoft fixes the issues with vista, ill be keeping xp for awhile, most likely a long while.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Albrainya said:


> I tried vista, used it fo a couple of weeks, hated it. It wasnt compatile with any of my games including QUAKE 4, one of the most popular multiplayer shooters.


quake 4 does not work in vista, I guess I need quit playing it in vista since its not supposed to work. :grin::grin:


----------



## Albrainya (Jan 12, 2008)

it didnt work for me, even when installing it, vista tells you that there are known issues with the game. it did work, for like 5 seconds, then it would kick me back to the desktop. i know it wasnt my system, because everything that didnt work with vista runs flawlessly under xp with the same system, and i get a killer frame rate.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Albrainya said:


> it didnt work for me, even when installing it, vista tells you that there are known issues with the game. it did work, for like 5 seconds, then it would kick me back to the desktop. i know it wasnt my system, because everything that didnt work with vista runs flawlessly under xp with the same system, and i get a killer frame rate.


If you have vista 64 bit then you may have problems. I forgot the first time I installed it on vista, (back in feb 07) I also had problems because it was ultimate 64bit. I moved it to my laptop that was running premium 32 and had no problems what so ever.


----------

